# Poppy had a ball!



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

We've just had a few days in Yorkshire avec the Popster. She's had horrible recurrent diarrhoea since early last month with several courses of antibiotics but seemed to make a big step forward over the weekend, phew. 

She's a dyed in the wool scavenger and we think this causes most of the problems, the vet suggested a muzzle  but we've recently discovered that taking a ball on our walks is the best distraction so far. Waving the ball thrower seems to be much more interesting than _any_ treat we've ever tried and she will even leave scabby rabbit remains  which I never thought would be possible! :jumping:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hee hee! She can't help but run if we throw it


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha HNY to you, glad you had a great time & that poppy is feeling better.
. - the ball can be very hypnotic for a ball mad dog 
I used the ball technique amazingly once on Ralph, when he'd chased a lamb & the poor thing got wedged in a tree trunk, Ralph was just barking at it - & the poor lambs mother was just lying there playing dead!!! 
I chucked the ball for Ralph - he jumped over the sleeping sheep & I managed to get him!!
Not one of my most relaxing walks!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! Yes, some walks definitely raise your blood pressure more than strictly necessary


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That's why it's always a good idea to go on a walk where there is a pub at the end!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

That is definitely our mantra


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Amazing photos of the rare and elusive Popster! Never knock ball obsession, it can be a godsend.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

ThaNk you, I really enjoyed taking them, I must get into the habit of taking the camera on walks more often. And then into the habit of actually downloading the pictures from the flipping thing! Anyway she's not as elusive as your little ginger fluff ball 😉 I'm so glad Rufus is back and I love his snowball catches, his little pom pom tail is delicious beyond words


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad she is doing better now and hope that continues now you have the magic of the ball 

Lovely photos  I agree we need more Poppy photos!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The ball is wonderful: a voluntary muzzle, an effective muffler and an exerciser rolled and rolling into one.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha, I love the phrase 'voluntary muzzle', very S&M  D'you think they think a ball is prey..a bird or something?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh-oh..... This thread is slipping..::devil:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

And you only took 3 minutes to find it......do you have some sort of smut scanning software? :spy:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

For Rufus it is equal parts prey, baby, and teat. Something to chase, protect and mouth.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Good definition Fairlie, someone needs to research ball obsession! 
Meanwhile I just found another pretty Poppy pic


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

great pics, hope the ball continues to work for you, daft dogs eating stuff they shouldn't, I guess back in the wild days they may have had the intelligence to know what would make them poorly but must have lost that ability somewhere along the way.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I've wondered about that myself Dawn, it's not the greatest survival instinct is it  She drinks from skanky puddles too (despite being offered clean water in a clean bowl!) and with our main walking being on arable land any standing water is probably full of run off chemicals


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha, I love the phrase 'voluntary muzzle', very S&M  D'you think they think a ball is prey..a bird or something?



I don't think that Dot thinks at all 
However after months of the ball being an effective muzzle/gag she has suddenly discovered that she can put her ball down and eat disgusting things and then pick her ball up again 

Loving the Popster pics


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Eeek! Oh no, Dot don't do it! And don't take away the hope I have that Poppy is sorted   Please do share your secret methods with us Marni if you manage to break the new habit


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love that photo. She is absolutely perfect. Lovely groom, well dressed and 100% ready to get into some mischief.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha, I'll agree with the latter


----------

